

Antibiotics could cure 40% of chronic back pain patients  - forexio
http://www.businessinsider.com/back-pain-breakthrough-could-eliminate-need-for-nearly-half-of-spinal-surgeries-2013-5?IR=T

======
greenyoda
Already posted: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5667122>

